# Where to pick up 1/2kg of beans in London...



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Looking to pick up 1/2 kg of beans tomorrow in London without getting totally stung price-wise.

I'm between Victoria and Waterloo on foot, so can go anywhere round there or potentially hop on a train/bus etc.

All recommendations welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What constitutes totally stung? For 2x250g retail bags from a shop you're probably looking at 12-15 quid


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I was hoping £20/kg or just under.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I bought a bag of Square Mile off flat cap before for a tenner. With about 750g left in it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Think you'll struggle. 500g isn't a lot really.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Think you'll struggle. 500g isn't a lot really.


Not following you?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You want wholesale prices for retail amounts.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

No. £20/kg for 1 or 2 kgs.

Sorry you read that as 500g. I see that now.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sorry . Fwiw both workshop and square mile refused to sell me their beans in anything other than retail bags at retail prices but said shops might do me a deal on a kilo or two so you'd be at the mercy of whoever is in charge of the shop at the time

What type of beans do you like?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2014)

Jon if you want cheaper beans its usually better to buy them in bulk - like by the kilogram or something like that.

Most roasters will do you a discount for buying in larger sizes.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

No - my bad - I should have said 1-2 rather than 1/2 - that was ambiguous!

I'm always up for something unusual; I tend not to enjoy those darker roasts - but don't like anything too super-bright either.

I can take a stroll by Square Mile / Workshop (once I google their locations) - any others that spring to mind?

Thanks for advice!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Noah&theBean said:


> Jon if you want cheaper beans its usually better to buy them in bulk - like by the kilogram or something like that.
> 
> Most roasters will do you a discount for buying in larger sizes.


Yeah cool; I'm looking to buy by the kilo - or 2 if the price is good and the bean not too left-field!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

When are you looking to buy?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm in London tomorrow mate, always in need of beans though - I go through them like crazy. [imagine smiley with huge bulging eyes]


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Workshop and square mile aren't near where you'll be and only sell small bags unless you have a wholesale account.

You could check the london coffee guide for who's in the area, I have one but all my books are in storage so can't check for you.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

No worries! All good! Will see if I can find out.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think you'll struggle for £20 a kilo, of decent coffee anyway.

Try kaffeine as they do some retail bags of a different guest coffee every week, so you get to try something different at least.

Caravan & Nude also sell retail IIRC, but it's going to be over £20 a kilo.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks

No worries if not, I can just order some from Has Bean/James, etc, just thought picking some up may be good.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nude and caravan you're going to be talking about 35 a kilo. Some of their beans are fantastic but they don't half charge a premium for them. Have seen some bags in caravan for 13+ quid each


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Pity you were not near me, I got a few kg I roasted last week hanging around


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Notes (trafalgar sqaure) might be in range?

IIRC fairly pricey, though.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Ah, thanks Dave - by the way I got the Molykote and it helped for a couple of days but the E61 handle is still sticky/clunky...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

CrazyH said:


> Notes (trafalgar sqaure) might be in range?
> 
> IIRC fairly pricey, though.


£34+/kg! think I'll just order some James today!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jonc said:


> Ah, thanks Dave - by the way I got the Molykote and it helped for a couple of days but the E61 handle is still sticky/clunky...


You need to put it on the cams and cam followers, not the handle









seriously though, the metal has to be dry, completely dry when you put it on, otherwise it slides off. if it has not helped and the lever is notchy, there must be some wear 9or something wroong)....as even un-lubricated it wouldn't feel like that after a few coffees.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DavecUK said:


> You need to put it on the cams and cam followers, not the handle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll backflush, dry, cool, then apply! Cheers!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

You could try coffeeplant http://www.coffee.uk.com

Their shop is in portobello road. If you call ahead they may be able to have whatever you want driven over to the shop if it's not on the shelf


----------

